# New BIG SCARY SHOW: Transworld 2016 in review Part 1



## Badger (Feb 5, 2008)

New BIG SCARY SHOW:
– Episode 103 – Transworld Coverage Pt. 1

Wow, Transworld out did themselves again this year. The show floor was HUGE! we got so much coverage we had to split it into 2 shows.

Badger and the Unknown Scare-Actor prowled the floor all weekend to get you the latest from vendors, new and old. In this episode, Drew chats with Russ McKamey, Brutal Rust, Crew 13, Evilutions, Skeletons and More, Mad Monster Masks and A-Z Hand Trucks. The Unknown Scare-Actor catches up with Team Zombillies, Worped Studios, Dark Stitches, Bad Jack, and Stuff-A-Zombie.

Badger brings us the latest Deadline News, Storm rants on about Florida, The Unknown Scare-Actor does his first live Scare-Actor Spotlight with Rebeka Reeves, and the Haunt Rocker spins the spooky tunes while sitting in Vegas, being jealous that he was stuck at home.
We hid the body, but you will become an accomplice, just by listening to….The Big Scary Show!!!

Featured Music:
Sinister Symphonies – The Hellfire Club
Throne of Anguish – Cathedral’s Shadow
Psycho Charger – I Eat the Dead

www.bigscaryshow.com


----------

